# Black plastic



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi all not been around here for ages ..

Just bought a new van so time to get back into looking after it. Still have most of my products but is there a particular product you guys would recommend for keeping black plastic exterior parts clean and stopping them fading ? Most of it is colour coded but some parts are still black plastic.

Cheers


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I use Gummi Pflege and it works very well on plastic and rubber. I know another favourite on here is Carpro Perl. I have not used it personally but the reviews are very positive so will give it a go when I next buy some new products.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Morning, As stoner says with the CP Perl or ultimately coat them with GTechniq C4. Prep first then coat and it will last a lot longer👍
Regards
Paul


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

Cheers guys I'll take a look.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Currently Trying out Koch Chemie Plast Star Silicone Free. Only had it on the car just over a week week so too soon to say how it fairs yet. Seems to give a Darker yet still natural effect even on a car under a year old. Beads well when it rains too. Tried it on the fiesta with one year old dlux on and made little difference as trim is quite dark still. Also didnt notice a huge effect on the Rubber Seals around the Windows but holding up great on the trim so far.

Ceramic coating is a good option maybe if you want something that will last ages and can recommend Dlux, gave a very dark finish.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Race Glaze Colour Enhance was formulated back in the 90s when every car had plastic bumpers and is petroleum-based so soaks in for a matte original look. Wipe on, leave to soak in, buff is you want it a bit shinier.
Lasts for a year. Old skool product for long lasting problem.
£8.99 for 250ml, my last bottle lasted 8 years


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

gtechniq T1, i keep this a perl on hand, and its better than PEARL,

Im surprised it doesn't get more mention on here its gret stuff, perfect for a lovely satin finish


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

RaceGlazer said:


> Race Glaze Colour Enhance was formulated back in the 90s when every car had plastic bumpers and is petroleum-based so soaks in for a matte original look. Wipe on, leave to soak in, buff is you want it a bit shinier.
> Lasts for a year. Old skool product for long lasting problem.
> £8.99 for 250ml, my last bottle lasted 8 years


Does the makeup of the product deteriorate the plastic in any way ?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Not at all - it puts the plasticisers back into it that UV has leached out.

So its not a coating (though due to its oil base does bead up nicely) but actually chemically restores the plastic.

Totally safe on anything - rubbers, plastic, engine bays, vinyl roof etc, great on wiper metal parts for some reason


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sold, take my money


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Rian said:


> gtechniq T1, i keep this a perl on hand, and its better than PEARL,
> 
> Im surprised it doesn't get more mention on here its gret stuff, perfect for a lovely satin finish


I keep a small 250ml bottle of this for tyre dressing at car shows but never considered for dressing trim. What's the longevity in your experience.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Why am I just hearing about this sorcery?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

LeeH said:


> Why am I just hearing about this sorcery?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Do keep up - we've only been selling this since 1996... lol


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

nicks16v said:


> I'm sold, take my money


Me too, just had mine delivered


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

RaceGlazer said:


> Not at all - it puts the plasticisers back into it that UV has leached out.
> 
> So its not a coating (though due to its oil base does bead up nicely) but actually chemically restores the plastic.
> 
> Totally safe on anything - rubbers, plastic, engine bays, vinyl roof etc, great on wiper metal parts for some reason


Thanks for the heads up, just had some delivered


----------

